# Speedtweak Question



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I use imo's 5.0.1 sense kernel with speedtweek setting 1. Is there a way to use speedtweak to raise the minimum or maximum values without choosing one of imo's set choices? I'd like to try 368/1.59 without using setcpu. Thanks!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

theres an overclock widget on the market that uses sliders so as long as the kernal allows it you should be able to set it at whatever you desire. i think lol.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Search the market for jrummy's Rom Toolbox. Has a ton of options, among them CPU controls.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Just make sure you still disable the min/max and governor controls in the st script. Option #13.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Just make sure you still disable the min/max and governor controls in the st script. Option #13.


So bottom line is I can't do it with speedtweak alone?

If I choose #13 in speedtweak I might as well use set cpu as the other apps mentioned right? I don't want to mess with voltages - just min/max cpu speeds.

Thanks!


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

recDNA said:


> So bottom line is I can't do it with speedtweak alone?
> 
> If I choose #13 in speedtweak I might as well use set cpu as the other apps mentioned right? I don't want to mess with voltages - just min/max cpu speeds.
> 
> Thanks!


You are confined to using 1.4GHz, 1.9GHz, or the just the stock 1GHz undervolted with the speedtweak.sh script.

Personally I use rom toolbox for clock speed and governor and incedicontrol for voltages.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I use imo's 5.0.1 sense kernel with speedtweek setting 1. Is there a way to use speedtweak to raise the minimum or maximum values without choosing one of imo's set choices? I'd like to try 368/1.59 without using setcpu. Thanks!


Hi, 
I have mine set to use extreme option 2 but you can also do this with option 1 setting in speedtweak then in the rom I am using I go into settings and change the high end to 1224. 
This is my choice but you can change the low and high in the rom just has to be in the range you choose in imoseyon kernel  
This works perfectly! 
I am using liquid smooth 3.2 you would go into liquid settings and choose overclocking to fine tune clock speeds.

Hope this is what you wanted  
Bryan


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I use imo's 5.0.1 sense kernel with speedtweek setting 1. Is there a way to use speedtweak to raise the minimum or maximum values without choosing one of imo's set choices? I'd like to try 368/1.59 without using setcpu. Thanks!


Yes but not in speedtweak its self. Once you choose an option you then go into etc/init.d open the vdd file. I think at the bottom it gives min and maximum. You can set those to whatever min or max you want. Without setcpu or any other app.

Edit I only read the first half lol but no you can only pick from the available slots for min/max.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

A quick note about the OC slots, 1.4ghz extreme (option 2) is really all you need. It was chosen for a reason, it's UV'd to almost stock levels, and anything above 1.4ghz is pretty much useless IMO. You'll notice above 1.4 it will start to slow down over time and you just end up wasting battery. I'd be willing to wager in day to day use, there's no noticeable difference going higher.

JMO but with ST; SetCPU, Vipermod, Incredicontrol and the like are just added things that aren't needed.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yep, too much speed is useless. Here is my setcpu I have it at min/max 806/1.2 and it stays at 806 99% of time no need to climb any higher and I push my phone with multitasking. Twitter, music, Bluetooth, data connection. All at same time. A great kernel is all u need.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

I personally get better battery life with normal ...not extreme. There was a thread on droidforums a while back...overclocking 101 or something that described how lowering voltage doesn't always mean less battery usage. It has something to do with failed read/writes....and incomplete read/writes having to keep repeating until successful. In turn making the CPU work harder.

Normal is already undervolted.

I'm going to rerun some stretches of use in each mode again after I calibrate my battery. I have the rezound battery....and running normal. Have a days use (although not a lot of use really) and 20% or so still left.









View attachment 11891


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

yakitori said:


> I personally get better battery life with normal ...not extreme. There was a thread on droidforums a while back...overclocking 101 or something that described how lowering voltage doesn't always mean less battery usage. It has something to do with failed read/writes....and incomplete read/writes having to keep repeating until successful. In turn making the CPU work harder.
> 
> Normal is already undervolted.
> 
> I'm going to rerun some stretches of use in each mode again after I calibrate my battery. I have the rezound battery....and running normal. Have a days use (although not a lot of use really) and 20% or so still left.


LOL why would u post your phone number????


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

yakitori said:


> I personally get better battery life with normal ...not extreme. There was a thread on droidforums a while back...overclocking 101 or something that described how lowering voltage doesn't always mean less battery usage. It has something to do with failed read/writes....and incomplete read/writes having to keep repeating until successful. In turn making the CPU work harder.
> 
> Normal is already undervolted.
> 
> ...


You might want to delete that


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Ha...my bad...didn't realize my number was posted. If the quote shows the picture ...please edit your post to remove it


----------

